# Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?



## Lupus (20. September 2006)

Ja Ja ich weiß schon wieder ich aber irgendwie muss man sich ja informieren 
Hier meine einfache Frage:
Wazu braucht ein Karpfenangler  (super teure ) Swinger? Welche Funktion haben sie im Gegensatz zu "Hängern" Wie diesen hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cormoran-Bissanz...ryZ30755QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist nur ein Beispiel|kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (20. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Man bekommt mehr Gewicht auf die Schnur. Bei Wind, Wellen oder Strömung ist das sehr von Vorteil.
Für den Anfang müssen es keine superteuren Swinger sein. Von einem Hänger dieser Bauart rate ich dir ab, weil du dir nach der ersten Nacht wieder andere Swinger /Hanger holen wirst.


----------



## Knispel (21. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Würde auch zu Swingern raten. Wichtig ist der Verschlussmechanismus. Gut bei Carpsounder Dropstar DR 200 oder DR 300 ( rombust, durchdacht und unverwüstlich, wie alles von CS, die werden Dich noch überleben ohne kaputt zugehen ) und Fox MK II ( Plastikmist mit ne`n Statussymbol in Form eines Fuchskopfens drauf ) . 

Aber ich frage mich immer ,was haben wir bloß in der Vorboillieära gemacht, die meisten Mamber hier lagen da wohl noch in den Windeln oder waren noch gar nicht geboren ? 
Silberpapier oder ne Aalglocke in die Schur gehängt und wundert Euch, das ging auch.....


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

also ich hab swinger von ultimate(glaub 12€ pro stück)
du kannst, wie punkarpfen eben sagte, die schnur mit einem variablen gewicht belasten, d.h. der fisch hat bei einer fixbleimontage ein zusätzliches gewicht, um sich zu haken....
ausserdem kann man die schnur voll spannen und hat einen bissanzeiger in beide richtungen(schwimmt einem der karpfen mit der montage entgegen, so fällt der swinger nach unten und der carpsounder piept...)
du kannst dir gar ned denken wie nervig es ist, wenn man in der nacht andauernd ein einzelnes PIIIIEP hört, weil der wind den hänger "schaukelt"....dann doch liebr ein paar euro mehr und auf einen ordentlichen run warten.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*



> Aber ich frage mich immer ,was haben wir bloß in der Vorboillieära


Nen Heron oder Bissluchs gehabt, nen selbstgebastelten Pieper, nen Coladose auf Brett oder nen Affenkletterer.

Aber damals wäre eh kaum einer auf die Idee gekommen Nachts auf karpfen zu angeln meine ich mich zu erinnern...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (21. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Kenn ich auch noch Holger, hab ein Brettchen gehabt mit ner Fahrradklingel und so ein Fallpendel alles Marke Eigenbau. Wenn Fisch abzog, viel Pendel gegen Fahrradklingel......


----------



## Gunnar. (21. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hier meine einfache Frage:
> Wazu braucht ein Karpfenangler (super teure ) Swinger?http://


Hi Lupus,

Im wesentlichen sind Swinger beim Karpfenangeln für 2 Sachen gedacht.
Zum einem wird die Schnur durch das Gewicht auf Spannung gebracht/gehalten. Zum anderen dient das zur Erkennung von Fallbissen.Das ist der Fall wenn der Fisch keine Schnur von der Rolle zieht sondern in Richtung Angel schwimmt. Die Schnur wird locker , das Gewicht des Schwingers zieht die Schnur nach unten und der Bissanzeiger piept los. Ohne Swinger wurde mann das nur bemerken wenn mann ständig auf die Schnur schaut . Nur wer macht das schon?


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

danke, jez fühl ich mich WORT FÜR WORT bestätigt xD


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*



			
				 Dominik schrieb:
			
		

> danke, jez fühl ich mich WORT FÜR WORT bestätigt xD


Braucht nicht jeder von uns abundzumal ne Bestätigung?:m ;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## maschinenstürmer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Achtung! Nicht zu ernst nehmen:

Wozu brauchen wir die Swinger noch? Na?

Die müssen mehrere Blinksignale aussenden können und schön funkeln, tagsüber oder nachts; EGAL! Hauptsache ich hab beim Biß was, wenns schön blinkert zum abwiXXXX !

Das steht doch bei vielen Leuten im Vordergrund!!!!!!

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das Discoschwinger sich gut verkaufen lassen_


----------



## Lupus (23. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Also soweit hab ich alles verstanden ABER wenn ich meine 80g Festbleimontage in den See zimmer, kurbel ich die Schnur auf Spannung dann kommt der Hänger rein SENSIBILITÄT des Bissanzeigers je nach Wind oder Strömung eingestellt und dann piepts bei Fallbissen bei 0815 Bissen und Nachts muss ich auch nich raus... mmmm also ihr müsstet mir schon noch was deutlicher sagen wozu die gut sind|kopfkrat 
@ Maschienenstürmer ich habe oft bei den Karpfenequipment den Eindruck das da viel Zeug dabei ist was teuer ist und keiner wirklich braucht!|kopfkrat


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

boiliefischer haben prinzipiell weniger fische als stipper....der stipper muss auf seine pose schaun, und er fängt halt viele kleine...

ich häng meine kugel auf eine 80g festtbleimontage oder was auch immer(kugel=boilie).
die wirfst du, wie du richtig gesagt hast, aus. dann strafftst du die schnur, hängst den swinger ein(und machst ihn am rutenhalter, rodpod,.....fest!!!), und stellst das bleigewicht ein...
so und jez bringst du den swinger in eine mittelstellund, d.h. er soll nicht ganz durchhängen und nicht ganz in der gespannten schnur hängen...ich sag jez mal, 30-45° von der rute, wen dir des was hilft....
schwimmt dir der karpfen mit der montage entgegen, dann piepts, weil der swinger ganz runterfällt....rute aufnehmen, bissal spannen und anschlagen!
schwimmt der karpfen mit der montage weg, dann hast du einen piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiep - dauerrun! also auf, rute nehmen, freilauf zu und rute anheben(nicht mit voller wucht, er hängt eh schon...

ja und dann halt drillen.

noch fragen?


----------



## Dart (23. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Moin
Es mag evt. eine provokante These sein, aber Swinger, Haenger, Quiver etc. brauch ich eh nur zur Fallbissanzeige.
Den Rest seh ich an der Rutenspitze, der Schnur oder hoere es von der Rolle oder dem Bissanzeiger.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MrTom (23. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*



Dart schrieb:


> Moin
> Es mag evt. eine provokante These sein, aber Swinger, Haenger, Quiver etc. brauch ich eh nur zur Fallbissanzeige.


Nix provokant:q , für mich sind Swinger auch nur zur Fallbissanzeige da. Wenn möglich haben sie kein Spielraum nach oben-hängen also auf einer straffen Schnur. Ist allerdings meist nur mit Bleien im dreistelligem Bereich möglich. 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Lupus (23. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

@fischerspezi1986 hab ich schon alles verstanden aber wo war das Argument für die Swinger |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Ich mach das wie oben zulesen ist genau so UND mit Hängern für 0,90 Euro das funktioniert und meine Frage war was an den Swingern besser ist????????? (Außer das Fox noch zwei Leute mehr einstellt wenn alle die Dinger haben:m )
und das mit dem Stipper hab ich nicht verstanden was wolltest du bitte damit sagen???????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (24. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Also Swinger haben ein Bleigewicht, das du je nach Spannung einstellen kannst. Zudem sind die Windresistent und Hänger für nen Cent haben kein Eigengewicht. Auf jeden Fall sind Swinger zu empfehlen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

bennie hats eigentlich auf den punkt gebracht...hänger zeigen keine fallbisse an und schwingen im wind wie ein ringelspiel...und dann piepts alle 10sec..und das nervt in der nacht!
ein swinger bringt genau so viel druck auf die schnur, dass NICHTS piept, ausser der fisch nimmt schnur, und wenn er der entgegenschwimmt, drückt das (blei)gewicht die schnur nach unten und du hast einen fallbiss...den zeigt der hänger um 90cent nicht an....

ausserdem hab ich keine swinger von fox...hab da was besseres(und viiiel billigeres) entdeckt ;-)
find fox im allgemeinen zu teuer...doch sie liefern qualität...die lassen sie sich bezahlen, und drum hab ich auch das eine oder andere ding von ihnen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*



> hänger zeigen keine fallbisse an


nun schwerere Hänger schon. Aber bei der Windempfindlichkeit kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ausserdem Vertüddeln Hanger auch ab und an.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (24. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger wirklich von Nutzen?*

Hi Lupus,

Die Einhänger aus deinem Link(im Eingangspostig) erfüllen zwar ihrem Zweck. Aber in der Handhabung sind sie nunmal unpraktisch. Sicher sind die FOX-Teile ganz schön teuer (zB. MKII).Aber in der Praxis haben sie sich 100fach bewährt. Bevor ich die MKII hatte , hatte ich baugleiche "Nachbauten". Und das zu einem viertel Preis gegenüber den Fox-Teilen. Leider haben dieDinger nie richtig funktioniert. Und so führte für mich kein Weg an Fox vorbei.Nach 5 Jahren weis ich nun das ich es damal für mich richtig gemacht habe.


----------

